# Hello from WA!



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello everyone!

After months of careful planning, I will be an official hedgehog owner on Friday!  I'm so excited and wanted to introduce myself! I've decided to name my hedgie "Chota" (prononced CHO-tah) which is Hindi for "small."

I've already started buying supplies for Chota. I can't wait to bring him home. I found him on Craigslist...and it sounds like the little guy needs some TLC and some diet changes. In fact, his previous owner never gave him treats...Poor little guy! 

Anyway, just thought I'd say hello.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hello  and welcome to HHC!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Why hello to you and to Chota! Welcome to HHC!  So glad you're able to adopt a hedgie and take good care of him. If you have questions or want to share pictures, there are lots of places to share them!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Welcome! So glad you've decided to adopt little Chota and give him the good care he deserves. We love hedgie pictures and stories, so don't feel shy about sharing


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

LarryT-I actually just bought a CSW from you earlier today! I can't wait for it and I know Chota will be so happy with it!

Tomato-Thanks! I'll post pictures as soon as I can...

EryBee-Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm sure I'll have questions to ask all you experts. I just can't wait until Friday. Whew, this week will go slowly.


----------



## kahskye (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome! I just picked up my little rescue baby last week.


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Kahskye-Your picture is adorable! How has your experience been so far? And how old is your Racer?


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome to HHC from Ariel (human), Sophie and Nora (the hedgies)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Chota! Can't wait to see pictures & hear stories.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats on Chota! Pictures are a must!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

It is nice to meet other NW hedgehog owners! You should join our yahoo group.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome! Great to have you here.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Yay! Another Washingtonion  Congrats on Chota! I can't wait to see photos


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Nice to have another hedgie lover.


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

I<3Hejji-You are from Seattle?! Yay! I'm from Walla Walla, Washington (about 5 hours from you). I saw that you're in nursing? I'm in Communications and Graphic Design. I graduate from college this year and so I was thinking of moving to Seattle afterwards! Did you get your Hedgie in Tacoma? I was thinking about traveling up there to get mine, but I found one on Craiglist in Kennewick (waaaaay closer and waaaaay less gas money).

Hedgiepets-I don't have a Yahoo account...is it easy to join if I don't have one?

Ariel, PJM, Tie-Dye Hedgie, Godzilla Girl, Lizard Girl, susanaproenca, Shelobe- Thank you all for the warm welcome! A question for you experts. My friend gave me dark brown Dearfoam slippers that are hard-soled and fleece-lined, but they are too big for me...do you think Chota would like one as his new home?! Or do you think he'd get stuck? He's one year old...


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep I am from Seattle  You should move here when you graduate, it is awesome! I am going to graduate from nursing school in March, I am so ready to be done with school! Its funny, I had just turned in my form to the breeder in Tacoma, and then was looking on craigslist and found Hejji as a rescue. He was staying with another breeder in Port Orchard and I ended up getting him that day! I am still on the waiting list for the breeder in Tacoma, I might just end up with a brother or sister for Hejji in a few months  I can't wait to see pictures of Chota!


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Found sweet little Chota a veterinarian in Walla Walla!  And it also turns out that I know her personally...even better! (Also I added the vets name and contact information to the veterinary/health section)  On Friday, I pick up my newest family member!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Yay! I bet it feels like Friday can't come soon enough


----------



## SweetLittleFarm (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi there! We're from WA too (Wenatchee area). We just got our first hedgie as well, on Tuesday. We're all thrilled with our new little bundle! 

Enjoy your baby!


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Awwww...SweetLittleFarm tell me about your hedgehog! Where'd you get him/her? How is his/her progress?


----------

